# New Gaming PC- Rs.50,000-55,000



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

*New Gaming PC- 45,000-50,000*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Photoshop CS6, AutoCad, SPSS, FIFA 13, CoD, GTA 5, Hitman: Absolution

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 45,000-50,000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Don't know what this means

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. I have a DELL 23" 1920x1080

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: --

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Max till 1st week of Feb,13

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi, will buy stuff from Nehru Place

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want an SSD too, 60gigs.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 -12000,
Asus M5A99FXA Pro R2.0 -10300
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD7850 HDMI OC Edition 2GB DDR5 Rs.16000
corsair gs600 -4500
nzxt beta evo- 2600
Toshiba 2TB - Rs 6000
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- Rs 2750
_____________________________________________
total 54150

logitech mouse and kb combo-600


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

No space for an SSD 60gb?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2013)

60 gb ssd is not advisable also u can always add the ssd later when prices comes down more...


----------



## draco21 (Jan 27, 2013)

7850 comes cheaper i suppose.. like 14.5 K

also get 1*WD black 1TB as hdd if wont get SSD....

also this mobo ASUS M5A97 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

draco21 said:


> 7850 comes cheaper i suppose.. like 14.5 K
> 
> also get 1*WD black 1TB as hdd if wont get SSD....
> 
> also this mobo ASUS M5A97 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com



Thanks for the price update. 

And I require a 2TB HDD.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> 60 gb ssd is not advisable also u can always add the ssd later when prices comes down more...



Yeah that is okay. 

But is the PSU good enough for these specs?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 27, 2013)

Processor - Amd fx 8350 - Rs 11400
Motherboard - Asus m5a97 - Rs 5700
RAM - gskill 1600 4gb*2 - Rs 3100
GPU - Sapphire 7870 - Rs 16700
PSU - Corsair 650 tx - Rs 5300
Cabinet - cooler master k380 - Rs 3100
SSD- Crucial m4 128gb - Rs 7500
HDD- WD 1TB - Rs 3800

Total- Rs 56700

if you go for the 7850 it would make the total 53500 but it is advised to go with the 7870....crysis 3 will perform bad or may not run with the 7850 as will future games therefore atleast a 7870 is needed....plus an ssd is good but in your case i would suggest using the ssd money and putting it in for a sapphire 7950 vapour x....which will give the ssd effect while playing games

i do expect the prices of ssd's to drop in the "not so far" future


----------



## draco21 (Jan 27, 2013)

@ god well said I agree to everything said ^^ except the fact that " crysis 3 will perform bad or may not run with the 7850 " 

are you serious?? you mean not even in low settings??

also above PC seems very good and as you wont overclock, it will run smooth.

BTW just so you know, Overclocking means "Pushing" the abilities of a component like of the processor or GPU. If overclocking, then a good cooler and a good mobo is must....


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah I think I will chuck out the SSD and go for the Sapphire 7950, looks much better. Thanks!


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 27, 2013)

draco21 said:


> @ god well said I agree to everything said ^^ except the fact that " crysis 3 will perform bad or may not run with the 7850 "
> 
> are you serious?? you mean not even in low settings??
> 
> ...




keep your fingers crossed with crysis 3...that's all i can say 

it is highly recommended to get a cpu cooler if you wish to overclock....if you don't then unlike intel the fx comes with a pretty decent cooling solution although it is a bit noisy at times...............with the hyper evo you can oc to 4.8 ghz stable


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

Is a cooler advisable in my case? If yes, then suggest one, doesn't have to be a high-end one. Need to keep my budget in control.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 27, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Yeah I think I will chuck out the SSD and go for the Sapphire 7950, looks much better. Thanks!




a very wise decision there mate...actually you see the prices of ssd's are really high at the moment and it is going to come down already there's a 6k 128gb model available......competition will get these "payforthebrand" companies to bring down their prices..... SSD vs Hard Drive Performance (NCIX Tech Tips #62) - YouTube   if you see closely the hdd performed surprisingly fast 



tanul.yahoo said:


> Is a cooler advisable in my case? If yes, then suggest one, doesn't have to be a high-end one. Need to keep my budget in control.



if you do not overclock then you don't need a cooler...the fx8350 comes with a very nice cooling solution...but if you overclock or want to install a cooler now at the time of assembling itself then go for the hyper 212 evo its priced around 2k and with it you can go upto 4.8 stable

I would seriously tell you not to overclock if you don't know what that is................incase you do something wrong you will not get warranty and its game over before you know it........

the asus m5a97 can take overclocking loads so no worries


----------



## draco21 (Jan 27, 2013)

if no ssd then get a WD black as hdd....

bit expensive but uncontested HDD


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha I'd rather not take the risk of overclocking it. 

Do this is it then. Any other important suggestions?

WD Black is much costlier, my budget is very tight actually. It is much better though, I'll see if I can fit that one in.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 28, 2013)

nothing just post the components and the prices before buying so that you dont get cheated....

check all these shops P.L Computers, Cost to Cost, Computer Empire, Mass Computers ,SMC International and bargain a lot...

also black costs 5.8K and vapor X costs 21K but it should fit as you wont get SSD


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah mate I know these places very well. I will post the prices here. Anyways, thanks to all the members for helping me out here.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

Regarding overclocking a AMD FX series processor, there is nothing to take huge risk. Believe me, overclocking an unlocked FX series processor, even with the stock Cooler is real easy. Also we are here to guide you for overclocking lessons.

regarding PSU, you can also consider Seasonic SS750-JS 750W 80+ PSU, available at 5.64K in Theitwares. This PSU offers better quality and power output than Corsair TX 650 V2 at the same price point.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 28, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> if you go for the 7850 it would make the total 53500 but it is advised to go with the 7870....crysis 3 will perform bad or may not run with the 7850 as will future games therefore atleast a 7870 is needed....plus an ssd is good but in your case i would suggest using the ssd money and putting it in for a sapphire 7950 vapour x....which will give the ssd effect while playing games



Here Are The System Requirements for Crysis 3

Crysis3 can run even with a 5770 so i am guessing that it will run smooth with a 7850


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Processor - Amd fx 8350 - Rs11200/ i5 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 3450 = Rs.10,100
Motherboard - Asus m5a97 - Rs.6300
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 1x8GB  - Rs,3000
GPU - ZOTAC 660 TI 2GB DDR5 - Rs.19,200
PSU - Corsair 650 tx - Rs.5250
Cabinet - cooler master k380 - Rs.3100
HDD- WD 2TB - Rs.5750

Couldn't find 7870 as I was in a hurry, haven't bought anything as of now. 

These are the prices I got.

PS. VAT EXTRA!

I don't think I need to do it as of now, will certainly post for here for tutorials, thanks Clius.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pasapa said:


> Here Are The System Requirements for Crysis 3
> 
> Crysis3 can run even with a 5770 so i am guessing that it will run smooth with a 7850



only at low or medium


----------



## draco21 (Jan 28, 2013)

660ti is better so get it if you can.... ( do totally confirm on *ti*)

also get the FX 8350 for processor as it will help in those multi threaded applications....


----------



## Myth (Jan 28, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Processor - *Amd fx 8350 *- Rs11200/ i5 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 3450 = Rs.10,100
> Motherboard - Asus m5a97 - Rs.6300
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance 1x8GB  - Rs,3000
> GPU - ZOTAC 660 TI 2GB DDR5 - Rs.19,200
> ...



The fx8350 offers more at its price. Opt for that.

Where are you getting WD 1tb @ 3.7k ?


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry it was *2TB WD Rs.5,750*. I've edited that.


Yes going for FX8350.

Should I go for *Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 @ 16K*?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ Good Choice for the Processor.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I know, have heard a lot about it.

Please guys help me with the GPU! I am going to buy everything *tomorrow*.

I am going a little over my budget.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

Get the HD 7870 without a doubt. Most of the applications you have mentioned apart from gaming do support GPU acceleration by using OpenCL, OpenGL or DirectCompute. Now when it comes in compute performance, there is no card from Nvidia to counter the AMD GCN cards. A HD 7850 beats the hell out of a GTX 680. Now HD 7870 is just slightly slower than GTX 660 Ti in gaming but faster than GTX 680 in Compute performance. Also you can save almost 2.5K by going with the red camp which will help you to bring everything within your budget.


----------



## tanul.yahoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Photoshopping and Vegas Pro won't be a problem at all, right?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 28, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Photoshopping and Vegas Pro won't be a problem at all, right?



Not at all sir.....
As far as Compute performance is considerd browse the following benchmarks
OpenCL: GPGPU Benchmarks : GeForce GTX 660 Ti Review: Nvidia's Trickle-Down Keplernomics


----------



## vickybat (Jan 28, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Sorry it was *2TB WD Rs.5,750*. I've edited that.
> 
> 
> Yes going for FX8350.
> ...



Get a 660-ti over a 7870. The former is much better and allows higher settings than a 7870.
Photoshop will run fine on a 660-ti. The sp's can handle that kind of open-cl acceleration easily.

GCN cards have advantage on 3d modelling tasks that involve compute. AutoCad is more cpu biased and 8350 can handle it fine.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

*My Suggestion:*


*Component**Model number**Price*ProcessorAMD FX-835011400MotherboardAsus M5A97 Pro
7600
RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz CL92600Graphics cardSapphire HD7870 2GB18000HDDWD Black 1TB6200PSUCorsair TX650V25200ODDAsus DVD-RW Black1000ChassisNZXT Source 2102400KB & MouseLogitch MK200650*Total*53,950


Optional Upgradde: Mouse: Logitech G400 @1,400/-


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 29, 2013)

tanul.yahoo said:


> Yeah I know, have heard a lot about it.
> 
> Please guys help me with the GPU! I am going to buy everything *tomorrow*.
> 
> I am going a little over my budget.





get the 7950 vapour x....the video ram is highly neccessary for video rendenring the more the better cause after your out of vram ....its game over................the 660ti is not at all advised.....its only and only for gaming and nothing else



tanul.yahoo said:


> Processor - Amd fx 8350 - Rs11200/ i5 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 3450 = Rs.10,100
> Motherboard - Asus m5a97 - Rs.6300
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance 1x8GB  - Rs,3000
> GPU - ZOTAC 660 TI 2GB DDR5 - Rs.19,200
> ...



get two 4gb's instead of one 8gb....that way if one goes bad you have one to work with till you get another.......also instead of 2tb green...get the 1tb black at the same price...you get 5 years warranty and it's failure rate's are less therefore in the long run you save a lot of money


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> get the 7950 vapour x....the video ram is highly neccessary for video rendenring the more the better cause after your out of vram ....its game over................the 660ti is not at all advised.....its only and only for gaming and nothing else



2GB of VRAM is enough for rendering. FYI: My sis uses  graphics card which have only 1GB of VRAM to learn and work on 3D max.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 29, 2013)

Ya, 2GB is enough for rendering, you don't need 3GB for it.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 29, 2013)

depends on the size of the video basically and the man sitting in the cockpit


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> depends on the size of the video basically and the man sitting in the cockpit



Again, wrong conception.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 29, 2013)

what are the advantages of the 3gb vram in 7950??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> what are the advantages of the 3gb vram in 7950??



Didn't you go through any of the posts above you?


----------

